# Болит таз, прострел в спине, ноет нога. Всё ли так плохо на самом деле?



## Оксанаш (14 Мар 2021)

Болит весь таз, прострел в спине и ноет вся левая нога. Уже без операции не обойтись?

Статика поясничного отдела позвоночника нарушена поясничный лордоз сглажен структура и высота тел позвонков не изменена контуры тел позвонков четкие и ровные замыкательные пластины уплотненным высота диска L5 S1 существенно снижена до 3,7 мм вакуум феномен на уровне данного диска задней остеофит 3,2 мм компремирует переднюю стенку фу дурального мешка артроз межпозвонковых суставов

Высота диска L4 5 неравномерно снижена определяется крупная подсвязочный грыжа диска L4 L5 до 7 мм с латерализации влево компрессией дурального мешка и левого корешка


----------



## La murr (15 Мар 2021)

@Оксанаш, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2021)

Оксанаш написал(а):


> Болит весь таз, прострел в спине и ноет вся левая нога. Уже без операции не обойтись?


С операцией все просто.
Надо понять какие есть показания и принять решение как лечиться, оперативно или консервативно.

Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). . Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"- это сейчас похоже на ваше состояние?
Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит. Кстати, на работу ходите?
На улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного отводят до трех месяцев, и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас после операцию выход на работу через месяц - полтора.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать вам.

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

*Вот теперь скажите по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?*


----------



## Оксанаш (25 Мар 2021)

Добрый день. Мое состояние на сегодняшний момент когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"- это сейчас похоже на ваше состояние - вы верно написали. Погулять с ребенком у дома час предел. Сейчас сильные боли спали. В основном слабость в ногах , терпимые боли в спине нервные подергивания в ногах ну и косточка на  большом пальце  левой ноги немая с января. Иногда голень с внешней стороны левой ноги немеет. Каждое утро в спине тяжесть. Я боюсь что дело совсем не в образе жизни а в течении хрон заболевания. В детстве была на учете с диагнозом пиелонефрит. Как вспомню даже жвачку не могла жевать сразу крошились зубы. В 35 поставили диагноз гипотериоз и аит. Сижу на гормонах . После каждого узи плачу так как она становится меньше а дозы левотироксина больше. Доктор, на данный момент истощена психически полностью. Платно лечится возможности нет. Физиотерапии в связи с пандемией нет. Говорят только для прооперированных.меня вопрос интересует какую грыжу удалять. Если вы смотрели снимки там рядом находится невринома возможно это она дает о себе знать? Может в ней причина? Ведь 2 года назад у меня в первый раз заболела нога лежала в больнице 10 дней адских болей и операция была назначена но только доктор поехал на обучение а через два дня меня отпустило. И так два года я еще пробегала. П.с тогда по мрт невриному не обнаружили.


----------



## горошек (25 Мар 2021)

Оксанаш написал(а):


> После каждого узи плачу так как она становится меньше а дозы левотироксина больше


Я живу вообще без щитовидной железы. Никаких ухудшений от этого для здоровья пока не вижу.


----------



## olga68 (25 Мар 2021)

А чем заменяете гормоны ЩЗ? В какой дозе?


----------



## горошек (25 Мар 2021)

Пью L тироксин, сейчас по 125, раньше по 100 пила. Надо ходить, сдавать на гормоны и подбирать дозу, но из-за ковида не суюсь в поликлинику. Чувствую себя вроде нормально, и я сама не вижу разницы между 100 и 125, и не знаю почему врач изменила дозу. Но я уже года 3 не была у эндокринолога.


----------



## Оксанаш (25 Мар 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Я живу вообще без щитовидной железы. Никаких ухудшений от этого для здоровья пока не вижу.


Даже не знаю посочувствовать  Вам или порадоваться за Вас...... сейчас речь идет не о щитовидке. Я постаралась как можно подробнее описать свою проблему.


----------



## горошек (25 Мар 2021)

@Оксанаш, ну по щитовидке точно сочувствовать не надо. Я понимаю, что у вас другие проблемы, но вы написали, что каждый раз плачете, что она все меньше становится и приходится пить гормоны, вот и хотела вас успокоить хотя бы на счёт щитовидки, показав на своём примере, что даже ее полное удаление на качество жизни не влияет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2021)

Оксанаш написал(а):


> Если вы смотрели снимки там рядом находится невринома возможно это она дает о себе знать? Может в ней причина? Ведь 2 года назад у меня в первый раз заболела нога лежала в больнице 10 дней адских болей и операция была назначена но только доктор поехал на обучение а через два дня меня отпустило. И так два года я еще пробегала. П.с тогда по мрт невриному не обнаружили.


То есть боль более или менее терпимая, а онемение нас не волнует, на него не обращаем внимания. Если боль всё более или менее терпимая, то можно и не спешить. Тогда можно, как Вы правильно заметили побороться с хроническим болевым синдромом. Потому что при хроническом болевым синдроме операция – менее эффективна.
Слабость это в ногах – как ощущение или действенная слабость, на самом деле слабостью есть – Вы можете ходить на пятках на носках, Вы можете встать ногой на стул левой, а затем правой ногой? Можете?


----------



## Оксанаш (26 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, могу .Слабость даже не знаю, как будто не держат ноги свой вес,  узи вен сделала анализы хорошие.А что тогда делать с онемением?Я пью только нейромультивит и хожу в бассейн . Меня очень пугает невринома . Ее лечат только хирургически? Сдала все анализы показатели хорошие кроме холестерина. Но это из за щитовидки. Питаюсь правильно потому что вес прибавляется мгновенно. Заметила что когда делаю наклоны влево сводит левую мышцу спины и еще мурашки в ладонях периодически бывают в процессе лежание на спине и работая на компе.сей

Сейчас наклоны не делаю  . Возможно ли это все из за невриномы? И как это выяснить? Ведь л4л5 неврома и заднецентральная грыжа 8 мм . А л5 s1 грыжи по бокам +компрессия нерв корешков

И еще весь позвоночник хрустит. Лечащий нейрохирург пока не ответил. И я с каждым днем сама начинаю сомневаться в операции. ...но я чувствую что боль она сидит где то в спине . Поэтому сейчас стараюсь себя очень беречь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2021)

Оксанаш написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, могу .Слабость даже не знаю, как будто не держат ноги свой вес,  узи вен сделала анализы хорошие.А что тогда делать с онемением?Я пью только нейромультивит и хожу в бассейн . Меня очень пугает невринома . Ее лечат только хирургически? Сдала все анализы показатели хорошие кроме холестерина. Но это из за щитовидки. Питаюсь правильно потому что вес прибавляется мгновенно. Заметила что когда делаю наклоны влево сводит левую мышцу спины и еще мурашки в ладонях периодически бывают в процессе лежание на спине и работая на компе.сей


На онемение наплевать, достаточно витаминов. Конечно проблемно, но можно наплевать.
Всё, что в руках, это от шейного отдела.
Холестерин из-за щитовидки?
Гимнастику делать нужно с начала, с минимума, тогда натренировать и наклоны можно.



Оксанаш написал(а):


> Сейчас наклоны не делаю  . Возможно ли это все из за невриномы? И как это выяснить? Ведь л4л5 неврома и заднецентральная грыжа 8 мм . А л5 s1 грыжи по бокам +компрессия нерв корешков


Врач на осмотре определяет.



Оксанаш написал(а):


> И еще весь позвоночник хрустит. Лечащий нейрохирург пока не ответил. И я с каждым днем сама начинаю сомневаться в операции. ...но я чувствую что боль она сидит где то в спине . Поэтому сейчас стараюсь себя очень беречь


Пусть хрустит, лишь бы не болел.


----------



## Оксанаш (26 Мар 2021)

Спасибо за советы.


----------

